# Εγχειρίδιο καθαρευούσης



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Υπάρχει;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πήρε το μάτι μου ότι μεταφράζεται (εδώ γενικώς, παθητική, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι εδώ είναι απαραίτητη η διευκρίνηση) το αγγλικό thread ως νήμα για κάθε νέα συζήτηση στην αγορά (αγγλικό forum από τα λατινικά). Μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Thread μπορεί να σημαίνει νήμα αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η ελεύθερη μετάφραση ας προτιμηθεί.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversation_threading

Ο όρος thread αναφέρεται στο στήσιμο και ιεραρχία της συζήτησης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι έχει επικρατήσει η απόδοση _νήμα _στο διαδίκτυο, πλέον, επομένως μάλλον είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνουμε αλλαγές.

Συν τοις άλλοις, μια ελεύθερη μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να έχει τα εξής στοιχεία για να αποκτήσει και την ανάλογη διάδοση: να είναι εύχρηστη, δηλαδή κατά προτίμηση μονολεκτική, να είναι διαφανής, δηλαδή να παραπέμπει στον πρωτότυπο όρο, και να ανήκει στην καθομιλουμένη, ειδάλλως θα παραμείνει στο ίδιο ράφι με το λυσιχερές. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει πάντως, θα μπορούσαμε να το συζητήσουμε στο English-Greek. 

Επίσης, καλώς ορίσατε :)


----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7249
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση.


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, εγχειρίδιοΝ καθαρευούσης. Δεύτερον, απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι είναι εντελώς αμφίβολη η ύπαρξη της "καθαρευούσης" ως συνεκτικού γλωσσικού συστήματος. Η καθαρεύουσα ήταν το κενό ανάμεσα σε δύο καρέκλες: την αρχαιοπληξία και την άρνηση της ζωντανής γλώσσας. Για να το πω πιο κατανοητά:

Κατά την ένδοξον εποχήν επικρατήσεως της καθαρευούσης, ήτινος επιφανής εκπρόσωπος ο υποφαινόμενος κατά γενικήν αυτού ομολογίαν τυγχάνει, η του χύδην όχλου ομιλία καταδικαστέα και εξοβελιστέα ήτο, της εθνικής ημών αστυνομίας επιτελούσης εν προκειμένω έργον λαμπρόν προς ανάσχεσιν πάσης γλωσσικής τε και άλλης κατά του έθνους επιβουλής. Πλην όμως η αδήριτος ανάγκη επέβαλλε διδασκαλίαν ήτις, από της καθομιλουμένης αρχομένη εις το δημοτικόν σχολείον, αφικνείτο εις την διδασκαλίαν της δοκίμου κλασσικής αττικής μορφής της αρχαίας ημών γλώσσης εις το γυμνάσιον, άνευ μεσολαβήσεως καθαρευούσης τινός. Όθεν η καθαρεύουσα γλώσσα παρέμενεν υποχρεωτική διά τας εκθέσεις και λοιπάς συγγραφάς, αλλ' είχε κατ' ουσίαν κηρυχθεί εν αφανεία υπ' αυτών τούτων των θιασωτών της. Το δε κενόν εκαλείτο να καλύψη η παντάπασιν απροσδιόριστος "απλή καθαρεύουσα" λεγομένη και κινουμένη άμμος εν τη πράξει αποδεικνυομένη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Themis said:


> Πρώτα απ' όλα, εγχειρίδιοΝ καθαρευούσης. Δεύτερον, απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι είναι εντελώς αμφίβολη η ύπαρξη της "καθαρευούσης" ως συνεκτικού γλωσσικού συστήματος. Η καθαρεύουσα ήταν το κενό ανάμεσα σε δύο καρέκλες: την αρχαιοπληξία και την άρνηση της ζωντανής γλώσσας. Για να το πω πιο κατανοητά:
> 
> Κατά την ένδοξον εποχήν επικρατήσεως της καθαρευούσης, ήτινος επιφανής εκπρόσωπος ο υποφαινόμενος κατά γενικήν αυτού ομολογίαν τυγχάνει, η του χύδην όχλου ομιλία καταδικαστέα και εξοβελιστέα ήτο, της εθνικής ημών αστυνομίας επιτελούσης εν προκειμένω έργον λαμπρόν προς ανάσχεσιν πάσης γλωσσικής τε και άλλης κατά του έθνους επιβουλής. Πλην όμως η αδήριτος ανάγκη επέβαλλε διδασκαλίαν ήτις, από της καθομιλουμένης αρχομένη εις το δημοτικόν σχολείον, αφικνείτο εις την διδασκαλίαν της δοκίμου κλασσικής αττικής μορφής της αρχαίας ημών γλώσσης εις το γυμνάσιον, άνευ μεσολαβήσεως καθαρευούσης τινός. Όθεν η καθαρεύουσα γλώσσα παρέμενεν υποχρεωτική διά τας εκθέσεις και λοιπάς συγγραφάς, αλλ' είχε κατ' ουσίαν κηρυχθεί εν αφανεία υπ' αυτών τούτων των θιασωτών της. Το δε κενόν εκαλείτο να καλύψη η παντάπασιν απροσδιόριστος "απλή καθαρεύουσα" λεγομένη και κινουμένη άμμος εν τη πράξει αποδεικνυομένη.


Η πρώτη πρόταση έχει σαφές ιδεολογικό περιεχόμενο (; )


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Basileios said:


> Η πρώτη πρόταση έχει σαφές ιδεολογικό περιεχόμενο (; )


Όχι ιδεολογικό αλλά πραγματολογικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL, Θέμη. Μου άρεσε κι εμένα να γράφω τέτοια μακαρονίστικα μέχρι πριν από 20 χρόνια. Τώρα με έχει αφήσει η τέχνη και, αν το τολμήσω, θα τρέχεις να μου προσθέσεις «ν» (και όχι μόνο). Ένα ένα βγάζεις στη στα φόρα τα ταλέντα.

Κύριε Βασίλειε, πρόβλημα. Πείτε μας περίπου τι το θέλετε. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό μπορεί να σας καλύψουν η γραμματική και το συντακτικό της αρχαίας, αλλά, όπως λέει και ο Θέμης, για ποια καθαρεύουσα μιλάμε, που ήταν ο ελέφαντας που πάσχιζαν να περιγράψουν οι τυφλοί. Για το κλιτικό, χρήσιμο είναι το _Αναλυτικόν Ορθογραφικόν Λεξικόν της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσης_ του Βοσταντζόγλου.


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Παρόραμα: κηρυχθή (τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει...).


----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Στα περισσότερα κλιτικά ζητήματα είναι αρκετά βολική η γραμματική της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας (δεν θυμάμαι τον συγγραφέα, είναι το λευκό βιβλίο που δίνεται στα σχολεία ως βοηθητικό των αρχαίων). Έψαχνα κάτι βαθύτερο στους μηχανισμούς της γλώσσας. Εκπαιδευτικά βιβλία της εποχής δεν έχω βρει, το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν για διδασκαλία της γαλλικής του 1911.

Σημειωτέον, καθώς βλέπω ότι έχετε σχέση με τον χώρο, εγώ δεν έχω, είμαι των θετικών επιστημών (χημεία).


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 20, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Βασίλειε,

Το πλέον αντιπροσωπευτικό εγχειρίδιο που μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να συστηματοποιήσετε τις γνώσεις σας σχετικά με την τυποποίηση της καθαρεύουσας είναι το βιβλίο τού Αχιλλέα Τζάρτζανου, _Γραμματική τής νέας ελληνικής γλώσσης (της απλής καθαρευούσης), _το οποίο εκδόθηκε από τον ΟΕΔΒ. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε οποιοδήποτε μεγάλο βιβλιοπωλείο.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Σε κάποιο ράφι πρέπει να σκονίζεται αυτό εδώ του Τζάρτζανου:
_Γραμματική της νέας Ελληνικής γλώσσης. (Της απλής καθαρευούσης)_

Από την Ανέμη μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αυτό:
_Γραμματική της ομιλουμένης και γραφομένης καθαρευούσης ελληνικής γλώσσης : Προς χρήσιν των δημοτικών Σχολείων εν γένει_ (Χαραλάμπους Κυριακάτου, 1921)
Δεν είναι μεγάλη αλλά έχει πλάκα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 20, 2010)

Δεν θέλω να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά (για μένα καθαρεύουσα = φτου κακά!) αλλά η Ανέμη έχει το «Γραμματική της ομιλουμένης και γραφομένης καθαρευούσης ελληνικής γλώσσης : Προς χρήσιν των δημοτικών Σχολείων εν γένει» του Χαράλαμπου Κυριακάτου εδώ.

Έντιτ: Συγγνώμη... Προφανώς δεν είχα κάνει refresh τη σελίδα και δεν είδα ότι ο Nickel είχε ήδη αναφέρει το βιβλίο που βρήκα στην Ανέμη...


----------

